# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Спонсоры проекта

## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

Ежемесячная финансовая помощь в развитии и поддержке проекта поможет сделать Кришна.ру лучшим конфессиональным сайтом. 
Спонсорам предлагаются рекламные места: банеры или текстовые блоки, другие возможные методы и виды презентаций.

Проект Кришна.ру (сайт и форум) за последние несколько лет показал свою актуальность по многим показателям. 
Посещаемость сайта http://www.krishna.ru/your-help.html говорит о многом. Особенно важно кол-во новых посетителей.

*Посещаемость.* Возможно поднять посещаемость в целом от 3 до 5 раз (даже до 10 раз), что требует финансовых вложений (в рекламу и продвижение сайта) и влечет за собою необходимость в привлечении квалифицированных специалистов - преданных, которые большее кол-во времени смогут уделять служению. Для некоторых из них это станет полноценным рабочим днем.

*Полезность.* Сайт должен быть полезен всем категориям посетителей: практикующим преданным, начинающим и случайным посетителям. Это возможно за счет ввода ряда новых материалов, функций и сервисов, которые необходимо будет поддерживать. Например: мега-библиотека вайшнавских книг он-лайн, всех писем Шрилы Прабхупады, фото галерея (с публикацией фото пользователями), интерактивный глоссарий вайшнавских терминов (которые помогут новым людям быстрее понимать смысл книг) и др.

*Эффективность.* Для повышения эффективности Кришна.ру (сайта и форума) как мощной проповеднической площадки необходима регулярная финансовая поддержка, которая позволит обеспечивать специалистов.

*Безопасность.* Хакерские атаки в декабре 2010 - январе 2011 показали строгую необходимость и в квалифицированных специалистах по безопасности, располагающих большим количеством времени как для ежедневного служения, так и возможно для периодических 24-ти часовых сражений на протяжении нескольких дней. Иначе будут потери, что было итогом действий команды при атаках, которая занималась служением в чисто свободное время.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пожалуйста, сообщите какие-нибудь реквизиты, куда можно переводить средства. Желательно, чтобы были возможны разные методы перевода денег, в том числе и электронные. Так же неплохо было бы знать хотя бы приблизительный месячный бюджет, чтобы понять о каких суммах идет речь.

----------


## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

> Пожалуйста, сообщите какие-нибудь реквизиты, куда можно переводить средства. Желательно, чтобы были возможны разные методы перевода денег, в том числе и электронные. Так же неплохо было бы знать хотя бы приблизительный месячный бюджет, чтобы понять о каких суммах идет речь.


Пожертвования принимаются на главной странице http://www.krishna.ru/ слева модуль - сейчас только Яндекс.Деньги - будут другие и в том числе PayPal - где пластиковыми картами можно платить.И варианты оплаты - верхнее меню Ваша помощь проекту http://www.krishna.ru/your-help.html

У нас некоммерческое предприятие и бюджет на расходы возможно сформировать при сформированном штате и утвержденном времени работы. Ранее у нас был график - сколько могу - столько работаю. Это не приведет к прогрессу - лишь к вялому поддержанию.
Сейчас если говорить только о какой-то минимальной компенсации работы преданных + развитие = нужно минимум 50000 руб. из них 10000 на продвижение сайта, остальные - поощрения.
И если говорить о действительно профессиональном уровне поддержки и развития, то это другая сумма. Специалисты должны ежедневно работать по несколько часов, а во время фарш-мажора - и днем и ночью.

----------


## Туласи

здравствуйте. правильно ли я поняла, что если отправлять деньги  банковским переводом, то надо в качестве номера счета указать номер кошелька сайта на Яндексе, а  именно:  
Счет (кошелек)  в платежной системе Яндекс. Деньги: № 410 011 446 353 71.

а что там за строчка в этой форме (расположенной по ссылке Наличный банковский перевод) для имейла? 

что, обязательно надо указать имейл какой-то свой на яндексе? а если у меня нет такого, заводить его, что ли?
или необязательно? непонятно.

вот бы еще можно было бы простым почтовым переводом куда-то отправлять, на какой-то счет. если таковой есть, пусть кто-то их авторитетных лиц укажет его здесь.
а то эти формы да имейлы могут стать препятствием для обычных граждан, не привыкших к оплате через терминалы и проч. отсутствие альтернативных видов перевода средств лишает сайт части средств, которые люди могли бы переводить в поддержку работы сайта, если бы такие виды были. к примеру, я имею ввиду тех преданных, кому за 50. или молодых, общающихся здесь и желающих поддержать сайт, но незнакомых с системами оплаты по терминалам- разные же есть люди.

----------


## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

> здравствуйте. правильно ли я поняла, что если отправлять деньги  банковским переводом, то надо в качестве номера счета указать номер кошелька сайта на Яндексе, а  именно:  
> Счет (кошелек)  в платежной системе Яндекс. Деньги: № 410 011 446 353 71.
> 
> а что там за строчка в этой форме (расположенной по ссылке Наличный банковский перевод) для имейла? 
> 
> что, обязательно надо указать имейл какой-то свой на яндексе? а если у меня нет такого, заводить его, что ли?
> или необязательно? непонятно.


Имейл не обязательно. Это формирование извещения которое можно распечатать и оплатить в банке.




> вот бы еще можно было бы простым почтовым переводом куда-то отправлять, на какой-то счет. если таковой есть, пусть кто-то их авторитетных лиц укажет его здесь.
> а то эти формы да имейлы могут стать препятствием для обычных граждан, не привыкших к оплате через терминалы и проч. отсутствие альтернативных видов перевода средств лишает сайт части средств, которые люди могли бы переводить в поддержку работы сайта, если бы такие виды были. к примеру, я имею ввиду тех преданных, кому за 50. или молодых, общающихся здесь и желающих поддержать сайт, но незнакомых с системами оплаты по терминалам- разные же есть люди.


Самое удобное (с небольшим процентом) пополнение через терминалы оплаты, которые сейчас очень распространены. Нужно выбрать Яндекс.Деньги и внести данные нашего кошелька.

Большое вам спасибо Туласи за поддержку!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Когда же дизайн? И где будут баннеры стоять? Какие будут условия? Я к тому, что баннер лучше будет сделать, глядя на готовый дизайн форума, чтобы сочеталось.

----------

